# OPC Tunneller von MatrikonOPC mit Unterstützung von Alarmen und Ereignissen



## OPCNews (17 August 2011)

*OPC Tunneller unterstützt gesamte OPC-Kommunikation*

MatrikonOPC™ hat die neueste Version des OPC Tunneller veröffentlicht, die nun auch die Übermittlung von OPC-Alarmen und -Ereignissen unterstützt. Mit dem OPC Tunneller können Anwender Daten problemlos von entfernten OPC-Servern auf einen zentralisierten A&E Historian übertragen, der als Prozessdatenarchiv fungiert. Kommunikationsprobleme durch das binäre Kommunikationsprotokoll DCOM werden dabei vermieden. Das Einrichten und Verwalten einer sicheren und zuverlässigen Kommunikation zwischen Systemen mit großer geografischer Distanz und in komplexen Netzwerken wird dadurch ermöglicht. 

Die verlustfreie Datenkomprimierung des OPC Tunnellers benötigt weniger als zehn Prozent der Bandbreite, die im Regelfall beim OPC-Datenverkehr verbraucht wird, der auf DCOM basiert. Durch den verringerten Daten-Durchsatz eignet sich die Lösung optimal zum Einsatz bei Anwendungen mit geringer Bandbreite wie Satelliten, Modems und Funkgeräten. Die ausgetauschten Daten werden dabei vom OPC Tunneller verschlüsselt und bleiben vertraulich. Eine zusätzliche Schutzebene für Daten und Netzwerke ist damit gegeben. 

"Bei heutigen Automatisierungslösungen ist es elementar, jederzeit und von jedem Ort auf die eigenen Daten zugreifen zu können; dies gilt besonders für Alarm-Daten. Anlagenbetreiber und Ingenieure benötigen einen einfachen Zugriff auf diese Daten, um Ausfallzeiten, teure Wartung oder Katastrophen zu vermeiden. Der OPC Tunneller bietet Anwendern eine stabile und sichere Konnektivität zu ihren OPC-Datenquellen zur Übertragung von Echtzeitdaten, historischen Daten sowie Alarmen und Ereignissen”, sagt Jason Fletcher, Regional Manager MatrikonOPC EMEA. 

Der OPC Tunneller ermöglicht eine einfache domain- und arbeitsgruppenübergreifende Konnektivität, erlaubt die direkte Verbindung zu A&E Historians und arbeitet in Umgebungen mit geringer Bandbreite. 

Weitere Informationen zum OPC Tunneller finden Sie unter:
http://www.matrikonopc.de/products/opc-data-management/opc-tunneller.aspx.


----------

